# Vermont tuner or Trifecta Which is better.



## 2012eco (Mar 13, 2012)

Which way did most of you go? I have a 2012 Eco manual. Looking for performace upgrade but don't want to give up milage. Intake is the only other mod I will be doing.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im debating what to pick, VTUNER or trifecta...Its a tough call.....any suggestions guys?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Trifecta is nice for the dual mode. 99.9% of the time I use ECO mode. Yesterday for laughs I switched on Sport mode. I forgot how nice the engine winds up and pulls in the lower gears in sport mode.


----------



## hawk (Mar 10, 2012)

Subscribed....


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You should look at hptuners also they give you 5 exta tunes for gm veichles for 500 bucks with program for your laptop with the extra tunes you can tune 5 if your buddys cars as long as they are gm products you can buy more tunes for multiple manufactures

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> You should look at hptuners also they give you 5 exta tunes for gm veichles for 500 bucks with program for your laptop with the extra tunes you can tune 5 if your buddys cars as long as they are gm products you can buy more tunes for multiple manufactures
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


from what i am reading they are not ready for 1.4's. soon i think but sometimes soon for them is many months.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes ive contacted them they dont have a Cruze to tune on haha guess what I said

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

parish8 said:


> from what i am reading they are not ready for 1.4's. soon i think but sometimes soon for them is many months.


I wish HPT would support the 1.4. I'd love to tweak the car to the conditions and gas it sees the most. 

A lot of folks went with Trifecta due to the dual mode, and because they had a big sale back in November 2011 when their new cable came out. When they had tunes available for the price of the tune plus a very reasonable price for the cable for the first 100 buyers, it was a no-brainer which to pick. Now, either would be a good choice.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes the hptuner is a more in depth tune. From my understanding.

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

yea from what i had heard HP is currently in the process of getting a tune for the 1.4. i know when they do that will be my choice. until then i feel as if though trifecta is just a lil too pricy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im really liking the VTUNER, but trifecta has always been there......BOTH are wicked, just dont know what to pick. When do you guys think HP's tune is complete and up for sale for everyone? I'd rather wait a bit more to see HP's.....


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You know my suggestion man! Haha. Trifecta's economy mode is really good. I'm getting 40+ MPG on the highway


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont have the money now to get a tune, (the wife did just let me know that UPS dropped off my UR front Strut brace, THANKS STEVE) but i'll just wait and save for a tune as more will come out as more tuners mess with our cars then compare them to see which people are liking better and see which one i'm liking better. But as for now. I would probably go with Trifecta.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

HPTuners would be good as long as you know what you're doing, but it's actually cheaper to go with Trifecta. Realistically, how many GM cars do you plan on tuning? I have one car, my Cruze. Why would I buy 5 tunes for $500, when I can buy the 1 tune I actually NEED for $350ish and have free updates for life? Not to mention the ease of use- you can tune with Trifecta and not know a single thing about your car. HPTuners, you're going to need a good bit of knowledge to tune correctly.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> HPTuners would be good as long as you know what you're doing, but it's actually cheaper to go with Trifecta. Realistically, how many GM cars do you plan on tuning? I have one car, my Cruze. Why would I buy 5 tunes for $500, when I can buy the 1 tune I actually NEED for $350ish and have free updates for life? Not to mention the ease of use- you can tune with Trifecta and not know a single thing about your car. HPTuners, you're going to need a good bit of knowledge to tune correctly.


Yes...sounds like HPTuners is for anyone that wants to tune....not just a tune. Personally, I want a tune to install and forget....don't want to mess with it any further than I have to!


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I know nothing about Vermont Tuning. 

Vince I have experience with. He tuned my Cobalt SS and many others. He bought his Cruze and started tuning it almost as soon as they came out. He has the experience and know how to make your tune safe. Using HP tuners, there was more power to be had on the SS by leaning out the mixture but leaning it out could result in the tune not being safe. 


I trust Vince 100%.


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yes the hptuner is a more in depth tune. From my understanding.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


like others have just said hptuners is not a tune. it is a tuning tool. it gives you the ability to change things and there are no safetys or suggestions built into it. you can change one table and blow up your car.


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

parish8 said:


> from what i am reading they are not ready for 1.4's. soon i think but sometimes soon for them is many months.


this thread isn't about self tuning but i do see efilive supports the 1.4 cruze. just like hptuners it lets you do your own tuning but it isn't for a novice unless you are really determined to learn how to tune.


----------



## ChiftyShevyRS (May 22, 2012)

Your opinion please, boats4life...

I have an injen cold air but want more power and a little growl to the cruze before I tint it up. Which would you say is best to start with next? I have been contemplating a dual exhaust but have read many reviews that they hang pretty low... I have some pretty crazy dips in my town. I have a LTZ RS so the body kit is already pretty low to me.. A little custom job might work there however... The other thing I'm currently debating is trifecta tune but sounds a little complicated from what I've read. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

How does the trifecta tune work? How much good does the economy mode do? That's what I'm most interested in.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

you cant go wrong with brian at vtuner... very very smart guy and cool too!


----------

